
What should a Front End Developer know in 2017? - FahadUddin92
Considering I am a fresh developer. What should be my skill set?
======
acemarke
The article "A Study Plan to Cure Javascript Fatigue" (
[https://medium.freecodecamp.com/a-study-plan-to-cure-
javascr...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/a-study-plan-to-cure-javascript-
fatigue-8ad3a54f2eb1) ) is a great place to start. It gives an excellent
series of steps for tackling modern Javascript concepts one piece at a time:
Javascript, React, ES6, and state management. There's also a "Front-End Study
Guide" based on that article that's very good, at
[https://github.com/grab/front-end-guide](https://github.com/grab/front-end-
guide) .

